# 3 month rent on Mallorca



## carmic (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm struggling to find anywhere to rent on Mallorca for less than 12 months, apart from holiday homes at holiday home prices.......

Does anyone on here have or know of someone who has somewhere near Palma for rent from end of March? Three months guaranteed rent before the real holiday season starts whilst we figure out where we want to be on the island.


----------



## carmic (Dec 23, 2012)

Forgot to add that we need at least two room as we have a 13 year old


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

I can't help in the slightest I'm afraid, but it may depend when you want to rent. If you want three months in the height of summer, you're bound to get holiday lets at holiday prices. If you want three months in the winter, then a lot of pensioners go away for that period of time to escape the British winter. So again you might be hamstrung with holiday prices.

Maybe if you took a longer let if would be cheaper and you could always use it at other times of the year if you got chance?


----------



## carmic (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks Dunpleecin


I'm actually starting a job here (full time permanent contract with a large European company) so looking for somewhere from the end of March which I hope gives me 3 months before the real holiday season starts. We probably want to buy soon'ish as I don't plan going anywhere else soon, but want to find our way around the area for a few months first.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm not sure how familiar you are with the island, but from one side to the other either east or west or north to south, you won't be travelling more than an hour and a half, so if you perhaps broaden your search parameters you might find somewhere cheaper. Somewhere about 20 minutes inland would possibly be quite cheap if you're not looking at touristy areas?


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

carmic said:


> Thanks Dunpleecin
> 
> 
> I'm actually starting a job here (full time permanent contract with a large European company) so looking for somewhere from the end of March which I hope gives me 3 months before the real holiday season starts. We probably want to buy soon'ish as I don't plan going anywhere else soon, but want to find our way around the area for a few months first.


Well done on the job!

Have you figured out a school yet - International school for that age, maybe?? 

Assume you'll restrict your search to within an area that's convenient for school and work. Probably be easiest just to book a hotel or holiday let for one or two weeks - it'll be much easier to find something once you are over there, and always better to inspect a property before you commit to it.

Although the Spanish tend not to respond very quickly to emails, you will find you can view and move in really quickly(within a day or so) once you are there. You should have no problem getting a 6 or 12 month rent.

With prices predicted to fall further, and great difficulty selling up in the current climate if you decide not to stay, you should wait a good while before buying. A 6 or 12 month rent would give you a little time to see how the economy is going before you give any further thought to buying.


----------



## carmic (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks for the replies


We are actually in Mallorca at the moment and have been looking inland a bit. As Dunpleecin said, the prices are a bit more reasonable there, but it is also where they seem to be looking for 12 months rent or longer. I'll hopefully see a few places marked as 'short term' tomorrow afternoon, but tomorrow Morning I'll try for the NIE, which I'm sure will be fun........


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

carmic said:


> Thanks for the replies
> 
> 
> We are actually in Mallorca at the moment and have been looking inland a bit. As Dunpleecin said, the prices are a bit more reasonable there, but it is also where they seem to be looking for 12 months rent or longer. I'll hopefully see a few places marked as 'short term' tomorrow afternoon, but tomorrow Morning I'll try for the NIE, which I'm sure will be fun........


Good luck, you'd better get up and be in the queue early!


----------



## carmic (Dec 23, 2012)

I will do. Hopefully it won't be too busy at this time of year.


Thanks for the tip about the schools. Even though my son is fluent in Spanish we will put him into an International School as he is so far into the English system. He is going to spend Wednesday at the school he liked the most when we visited in December


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

brocher said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Good luck, you'd better get up and be in the queue early!


You say that. When I went for mine, I arrived at 10am, on a Monday, got the ticket and was seen about 25 minutes later and NIE issued following Thursday.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

carmic said:


> Thanks for the replies
> 
> 
> We are actually in Mallorca at the moment and have been looking inland a bit. As Dunpleecin said, the prices are a bit more reasonable there, but it is also where they seem to be looking for 12 months rent or longer. I'll hopefully see a few places marked as 'short term' tomorrow afternoon, but tomorrow Morning I'll try for the NIE, which I'm sure will be fun........


even in you take a longer let, you only have to give a month notice if/when you want to move

I would advise a longer let in any case, simply because it might take you longer to find exactly what you're looking for in terms of buying than you think


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> even in you take a longer let, you only have to give a month notice if/when you want to move
> 
> I would advise a longer let in any case, simply because it might take you longer to find exactly what you're looking for in terms of buying than you think


 I totally agree with this. But double check the rental agreement just in case they slip in that you have to pay the full term. That happened to us once

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I totally agree with this. But double check the rental agreement just in case they slip in that you have to pay the full term. That happened to us once
> 
> Jo xxx


I know your situation turned nasty - but according to the law they can't make you pay it, simply because the law overrides the contract if it's your home


it WOULD be a good idea to have the contract thoroughly checked over though

I looked at one for someone a couple of weeks ago - I was only checking that the translation into English was the same as the Spanish version - & it was 

the problem was, one of the clauses stated that the tenant agreed to 'discard the LAU (rental law) & that this contract overrode it

now, I'm not a lawyer, as you know, although I do have a lot of experience with these contracts, so I recommended that they get this clause removed - & it was 

I don't know for sure if it WOULD have taken away the tenants rights under the LAU, if it had been left in, but I didn't think it was worth taking the chance


----------



## spormorehead (Feb 18, 2013)

Does anyone on here have or know of someone who has somewhere near Palma for rent from end of March? Three months guaranteed rent before the real holiday season starts whilst we figure out where we want to be on the island.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

spormorehead said:


> Does anyone on here have or know of someone who has somewhere near Palma for rent from end of March? Three months guaranteed rent before the real holiday season starts whilst we figure out where we want to be on the island.


:welcome: to the Spain forum!!

if you have a look at our _*FAQs & useful info*_ thread above, you'll find links to rental websites which might help


as a Canadian, can you stay longer than 90 days?

I have a Canadian neighbour who flies in for 90 days at a time - she can't stay for more than 90/180, even though she owns property here


----------



## codex70 (Jun 24, 2012)

Be very interested to hear what you thought about the schools. Happy to take a pm if you have the time and don't want to put it on a forum.

Oh, and well done with the job and good luck finding somewhere to stay. I'm hoping to be in a similar situation in a few months.


----------



## carmic (Dec 23, 2012)

OK, anyone looking for short term (alquiler temporada) can find things. There is a specialist agency in s'Arenal - www.fincasamengual.com who had lots available, although they were all holiday lets in the S'Arenal area and OK if you like the area (the girls in the office where great though)

Otherwise, it is worth visiting a few agents as they don't always advertise short term, but they all seemed to know someone that might be happy to rent for a while


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

carmic said:


> Thanks Dunpleecin
> 
> 
> I'm actually starting a job here (full time permanent contract with a large European company) so looking for somewhere from the end of March which I hope gives me 3 months before the real holiday season starts. We probably want to buy soon'ish as I don't plan going anywhere else soon, but want to find our way around the area for a few months first.


With property prices still falling and projected to fall further you really should put buying on hold for several years. Buying property in Spain these days is like buying a new car, you start loosing money the second the keys hit the palm of your hand.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

bob_bob said:


> With property prices still falling and projected to fall further you really should put buying on hold for several years. Buying property in Spain these days is like buying a new car, you start loosing money the second the keys hit the palm of your hand.


In the short term yes. If you keep it for long enough, it becomes a classic car and worth a fortune. And in the meantime you get to enjoy driving it. Ok so maybe not with every car, but the point is that if you intend staying for the long haul, then several years of rent is dead money and no you won't make it back by the price falling so much, because firstly, they might not fall depending how much you're spending and secondly, the houses you like and are looking at might be snapped up by someone else, leaving you back a square one, with house prices rising again. But I'm not getting into the renting argument again. If you love to rent that's fine by me, but don't waste your keyboard skills trying to justify it, just accept that I won't share your view.


----------



## 111KAB (Aug 3, 2012)

Dunpleecin said:


> In the short term yes. If you keep it for long enough, it becomes a classic car and worth a fortune. And in the meantime you get to enjoy driving it. Ok so maybe not with every car, but the point is that if you intend staying for the long haul, then several years of rent is dead money and no you won't make it back by the price falling so much, because firstly, they might not fall depending how much you're spending and secondly, the houses you like and are looking at might be snapped up by someone else, leaving you back a square one, with house prices rising again. But I'm not getting into the renting argument again. If you love to rent that's fine by me, but don't waste your keyboard skills trying to justify it, just accept that I won't share your view.


Agree plus here on the Island I would ask what proof Bob Bob has that prices are still falling? I am not trying to talk the market up as overall it is, IMO, fairly stagnant but there are pockets where prices are going up (slowly) and good/decent properties are not sticking. Due to the, overall, planning restricted development on the Island the mainland over provision has not happened here hence there is still a market albeit relativelly quiet to 4 years ago.


----------



## carmic (Dec 23, 2012)

From what I've seen, compared to many other parts of Spain Mallorca is doing OK in the property markets. Yes they have lost value, and yes people are feeling pain, but it looks like the drop is much less there which may mean it will be one of the first places that prices go up again. Totally agree on the long term aspects of renting.


----------

